# Some Paphs from Deepcut



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 4, 2015)

Glen always has the best stuff! 

The yellow one, Harold Koopowitz X armeniacum, has huge flowers spanning almost 20cm across on a smallish plant.
This is the first flowering after his having growing it for 11 years and still a single growth plant! 
I applause his patience.

The pink one is Fanaticum X delenatii.
It is interesting how micranthum has virtually no influence.
It looks like a very nice Lyneigh Koopowitz. I love it!!!
This one at least had one new fan developing.
























fairrieanum albescense, very cute and nicely shaped.


----------



## Clark (Feb 5, 2015)

Cool shots.
Drove by the store yesterday.

I remember vendor bitching about the indoor temps. one year.
Was it warm inside?


----------



## Clark (Feb 5, 2015)

I got this one.
Too warm to wear coat.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 5, 2015)

I was there on Wednesday and it was sunny.
It gets warm inside glasshouse when it's sunny no matter what the temperature is outside.

Who was bitching? lol
Well, life is not complete without some bitches and they are always around anyway, right? hahaha


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 5, 2015)

Wow!!! I really love those Phaphs!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 5, 2015)

I am smitten by the Fanaticum x delenatii cross!


----------



## Justin (Feb 5, 2015)

nice.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Feb 5, 2015)

OO! I must get a Peter Black.


----------



## abax (Feb 5, 2015)

Thank you for the taste of an orchid show. I'm smitten
with just about any flower this time of year.


----------

